# [NA] ANIMAL_HUNTER'S Trading Post. Let's trade everyone!



## animal_hunter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello

I will ship to the US and Canada. I am in Canada. All my cards are in new mint condition and will be packaged carefully. Special card for a Special card or Special card for 2 or 3 normal cards (depending on which ones.) For example I will trade 3 or more for Isabelle or Lottie. Here are my cards I have 

*What I have to trade*

Luna 014 
Leonardo 022 *pending*
Jitters 039 *pending*
Mint 063*pending*
Resetti 006 *pending*
Pascal 010 *pending*
Roald 098 *pending*
Renee 026 *pending*
Puck 043 *pending*
Winnie 046 *pending*
Knox 047 *pending*
Deena 054 *pending*
Tutu 061 *pending*
Gruff 066 *pending*
Bella 069 *pending*
Lionel 072 *pending*
Pancetti 085 *pending*
Kyle 024 *pending*


*I'm Looking for:*

Sweets challenge items (Massive Cake and Sweets House)

Sable 004 
Harriet 011 
Resetti 006 *pending*
Pascal 010 *pending*
Lottie 017 *pending*
DJ KK 003 (for a friend)
Isabelle 001 *pending*
Timmy 008 *pending*
Tom Nook 002 *pending*
Redd 012 *pending*
Kapp'n 005 *pending*
Saharah 013 *pending*
Lyle 016 *pending*


PLMK what you have and would like to trade. Thanks​


----------



## Starlightt (Dec 4, 2015)

I can trade Tom nook for 47 knox and possibly 54 deena. PM me to let me know.


----------

